# Netzteil nur welches?



## FunkJoker (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey Leute,

also ich will mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen nur ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung worauf ich dabei drauf achten sollte. Also was ist wichtig und zu beachten?

Ich habe nur eine große Bitte und zwar es sollte schwarz sein und in der Preisklasse ..von bis 90€. Also bis 90€ würde ich noch alles mit machen. Wenn es 2 € mehr sind ist es auch kein Problem, doch das ist so ungefäres Limit.

Würde mich über jede Antwort sehr freuen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG

FunkJoker

ps: Ich habe hier 2 Netzteile was haltet ihr davon?

1:  http://www.bbt-shop.de/index.php?modul=detail&artnr=3019480&kat=2000000

2.  http://www.bbt-shop.de/index.php?modul=detail&artnr=3014450&kat=2000000

und was noch zu beachten sein sollte ist das, dass Netzteil über 420 Watt hat.


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich kann dir ein saumäßig gutes NT empfehlen:
das "be quiet! Blackline BQT P4 420W".

Es ist nicht nur schwarz und hat 420W, sondern ist auch von der verarbeitung/qualität her top.
hier ein test:
click! 

Hier findest du die günstigsten händler im net:
click! 

ein besseres netzteil (mit 420w und in schwarz) kann man zur zeit wohl kaum bekommen.

neyman


----------



## blubber (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

die Frage ist, ob er überhaupt 420 Watt braucht.
Also, poste erst mal dein System......

bye


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

da hast du natürlich auch recht.
ich z. b. habe einen p4 (@2900MHz) zwei 7200er festplatten, zwei laufwerke und ein geforce karte drin (die braucht einen zusätzlichen anschluss).
das alles läuft mit meinem 350W enermax nt ganz reibungslos.

wenn die preisdifferenz zwischen einem 350W/420W NT nicht all zu groß ist, würde ich lieber ein bisschen mehr zahlen, um mir nicht nach zwei jahren ein neues kaufen zu müssen...


aber wie blubber es schon sagte:
poste lieber erst mal dein system, damit wir einen kleinen einblick bekommen können.

neyman


----------



## FunkJoker (25. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

also ich hab ne GeForce Ti 4600 512 Kingston DDR 60 GB. Ab morgen noch ne 160 GB. Amd Athlon XP 1800+ und naja ich bin gerade auf den Geschmack des moddens gekommen. Also ich modde alles ist nur die Frage wen ich 2 Kaltlichtathoden drin hab dann noch Lüfter mit LED's und dann noch hier nen bisschen Schickschnack was Strom verbraucht usw. Also mein 420 Watt Netzteil hat schon nen bisschen Problem damit. Also ich seh das zB wenn ich dann 2 Lüfter mit LED's dran vom strom weg mache, dann ist die Farbkraft der Kaltlichtkathoden viel heller, das kann man richtig sehen.

Also so 500 Watt wäen doch eher das richtige, weil ich auch noch nicht zuende bin mit modden.

Trotzdem frag ich mich immer noch welches Netzteil ich nun nehme. Der eine Tipp mit dem be Quiet netzteil sit ceht cool. 550 Watt usw. Sowas brauch ich =)
So in der richtung!

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Neyman (25. Oktober 2003)

was für ein netzteil hast du denn zur zeit?


----------



## blubber (25. Oktober 2003)

> was für ein netzteil hast du denn zur zeit?


-->


> Also mein 420 Watt Netzteil hat schon nen bisschen Problem damit



Hi,

schonmal überlegt, das ganze Moddingzeugs an ne extra Stromquelle zu hängen? So würdest du auch bei Schwankungen nicht riskieren, dass dein System sich aufhängt etc....

Naja, ansonsten halt ein 550 Watt Netzteil, wobei eins allein auch schnell erschöpft sein könnte, wenn du noch so viel dazu bauen möchtest.

bye


----------



## Neyman (25. Oktober 2003)

> schonmal überlegt, das ganze Moddingzeugs an ne extra Stromquelle zu hängen?



wenn das geht, wäre das natürlich die optimale lösung für funjoker. damit würdest du dein NT um einiges entlasten - ich weiß nur net, ob das geht... bin kein freund von modding (ausnahme: silent-modding  ), aber wenn das mit den stromanschlüssen klappt, kannst du dir bestimmt noch -zig andere leuchtkathoden, leucht-/blink-lüfter, etc. anschließen


----------



## FunkJoker (25. Oktober 2003)

Nur wie mache ich das am besten mit der anderen Stromquelle bzw. NT?

Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll =/

WÜrde mich freuen wenn ihr mir in dem Punkt weiter helfen könntet 

Danke schonmal

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Neyman (25. Oktober 2003)

da ich kein modding-zeugs bei mir drin hab, weiß ich auch net, welche anschlusskabel kaltlichtkathoden besitzen...

wenn du mir sagen kannst, was für stecker da dran sind, kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen. ach so, wenn's geht, schick bitte ein bild oder einen link mit, damit ich weiß, wie der anschluss ausschaut.


----------



## FunkJoker (25. Oktober 2003)

Kann ich leider nicht. Habe keine Cam. Hm also Kaltlichtkathoden haben molex  und die Lüfter haben molex und 3 pin stecker.

Nur muss ich die andere Stromquelle extern betreiben? Bzw brauche ich nen zweites NT ?

Das versteh ich nicht ganz.

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. Oktober 2003)

Ein PC-Netzteil ohne PC dran dazu zu bringen, sauber zu laufen, ist nicht so einfach (ATX-Einschaltung und Mindestlast sind nötig). Besser ist vermutlich ein 12V-Netzteil wie es z.B. die Amateurfunker verwenden. (zumindest wenn die Elektronik der Röhren 13.8V verträgt)


----------

